# Paphiopedilum barbigerum var. aureum



## Djthomp28 (Sep 11, 2020)

I was super excited to see this one opening. It was only been open for a day or so. So, I am not sure if it will open more, but I was too excited to wait. This is my first paph seedling to bloom from flask. These were pretty slow the first year. Then really took off the this year. This is the first one to bloom. There is one more in bud. As cute as a button.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing. I blast mine.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 11, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. I blast mine.


Bummer


----------



## blondie (Sep 11, 2020)

That's really nice like it ever so much


----------



## GuRu (Sep 11, 2020)

Congrats, to grow from flask and finally flower this beauty. It's really cute and nice and I like it very much.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 12, 2020)

Well done! This one makes MaMa proud.

Be interesting to see how the dorsal holds up after a few more days. Are they ‘Albino Beauty’ x self?


----------



## musa (Sep 12, 2020)

Very beautyful!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks all!




DrLeslieEe said:


> Well done! This one makes MaMa proud.
> 
> Be interesting to see how the dorsal holds up after a few more days. Are they ‘Albino Beauty’ x self?


Agreed. If things change I will update the thread. These are 'EJZ' x 'ZeeDee'. Unfortunately I don't know much beyond the names of the tag.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2020)

very pretty


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 12, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I was super excited to see this one opening. It was only been open for a day or so. So, I am not sure if it will open more, but I was too excited to wait. This is my first paph seedling to bloom from flask. These were pretty slow the first year. Then really took off the this year. This is the first one to bloom. There is one more in bud. As cute as a button.
> 
> View attachment 22164
> View attachment 22165


Good job...Did you say above, two years from flask to bloom?


----------



## setaylien (Sep 12, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I was super excited to see this one opening. It was only been open for a day or so. So, I am not sure if it will open more, but I was too excited to wait. This is my first paph seedling to bloom from flask. These were pretty slow the first year. Then really took off the this year. This is the first one to bloom. There is one more in bud. As cute as a button.
> 
> View attachment 22164
> View attachment 22165


Beautiful!!! I think the flower will still expand a little more. Usually it takes about three days for a paph to fully open. I would love to grow this species but my growing conditions are too warm. Your aureum form is especially nice. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 13, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> Good job...Did you say above, two years from flask to bloom?


 A bit over 2 years. It took 2 years and 5 months from flask to first bloom.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 13, 2020)

Getting better!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 13, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 13, 2020)

Such a cute chunky flower!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 14, 2020)

What can one say, but:


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 24, 2020)

Another one from this flask opened


----------



## setaylien (Oct 24, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Another one from this flask openedView attachment 22801
> View attachment 22802
> View attachment 22803


Beautiful! On such a small plant, too!


----------



## fibre (Oct 24, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 25, 2020)

Bill had these in hobby flask also... parents weren't named... still waiting for mine to stop dying ;-)

loving yours.. (as usual)


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks all!


----------

